
Facebook custom targeted audiences - eyeareque
https://m.facebook.com/business/a/custom-audiences
======
eyeareque
Wow, this is shocking. I’m surprised this hasn’t been in the news before. The
fact that you can do this and that Facebook is so open about is surprising.

Has anyone used this before?

